# no wireless connection in all the Universities in Lahore ?



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

guys i have heard from sum one tht there is no wireless connection in Universities like LMDC.KEMC ...is tht to sum extend true??????


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

it's probably very true. The universities that have any form of internet will make a much shorter list than those which don't.


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

No wireless connection at KEMU. Confirmed.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

chickoos said:


> guys i have heard from sum one tht there is no wireless connection in Universities like LMDC.KEMC ...is tht to sum extend true??????


The computer labs at KE do have broadband connections set up as a LAN, but they tend to run EXTREMELY slow when the lab reaches more than half its maximum occupants. On top of that, many of the computers tend to have some sort of bug or virus of some sort, and while that doesn't disable you from using the computers, it slows down your ability to surf the net by a lot. It's a long way from wireless.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Well and also there r restrictions tooo! U can acess ur email but no social networks like facebook or orkut and many other sites! And the speed is slow plus smetime u might have to wait for ur turn.
Messengers are also banned!


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Xero said:


> Messengers are also banned!


If messengers are banned, that should reduce computer usage across Pakistan by approximately...99.99%.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

guyz this is pakistan in govt colleges u wd not find even properly working computers, and if they do have then load shedding  u are not able to use them


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

so cant we keep our personal laptop and access internet through it.....


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

u can but no gurantee against theifs 

the thing is that u wd nt b having much time to use that, the classesare on, if there is break then assignments etc so u dnt have much time then y not use it at home


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

wht abt LMDC.....


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hmm thts a new college i think they would allow


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

in almost all of the medical colleges there are like computer labs where u can access the internet through the labs but if u go there with ur own laptops n stuff u r goin to feel like a tottal fool
this is pakistan people not usa uk or dubai u have to get used to it
and when u r in med college internet access is the last thing in ur mind like u dont have time for it


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

coolblue_one said:


> when u r in med college internet access is the last thing in ur mind like u dont have time for it


Well, at KE there isn't a lot to do when you have down time, so a lot of people use the net for recreation (even though they're **technically** not supposed to #wink).


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Your best bet is to get an unlimited edge connection on your phone- you can bluetooth this to your pda, laptop, or PC.


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

i had been hearin stuff about the unlimited edge connection but never got to know how i could get it 

could you pls tell me how to get the unlimited edge


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

get a decent cell phone that has edge/gprs capabilities + bluetooth. I use the nokia 6233. It's somewhat old but it gets the job done perfectly.

Get a Mobilink POST PAID connection and pay 500 rupees a month for the unlimited Edge/GPRS package. In some areas you'll get Edge, in others, GPRS. Your average monthly bill will be something like 1,000 rupees, but you'll have 24-hr internet access which you can use not only on your phone, but pda, pc, or laptop via the bluetooth connection.

Well worth it in my opinion.

BTW, other companies also offer EDGE and GPRS, but in my opinion, the Mobilink one is the best. I tried some of the others, and found them way too slow and tons of dropped connections. (LAME.)


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

thanks mastahriz
i wanted somethin just like this for internet access
people say that the v-ptcl wireless is good when u r goin to live in hostels n stuff but i thought there must be something better and here it is
thanks once again


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

guys i have samsung SGH-M620 does tht have and edge or GPRS


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

dude u seem confused
ur havin that phone and u must be usin it now and then and therefore its u who must be knowing whether it has edge/gprs


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

actually it has been 1 week since i hve this fone......hence this is my 1st samsung fone

thanx MastahRiz 4 sum useful information abt internet .......felt good to know that my mobile supports GPRS and EDGE...............

i think USB modem is the best option


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

not a good option when the usb modem costs 12000rs


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

*this might also help those lookin for wireless on-the-go.

Telenor 
*


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmmm, telenor is way too expensive. 

U can also try ZONG, its offering GPRS (unlimited) for just 400rs a month. And its also prepaid so u don't have to pay bills.

If u have a laptop u can also use the GPRS card. Its a small device in which u can insert ur SIM and get connected to the internet on ur laptop.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Prepaid services tend to be less reliable. I had a ton of dropped connections with prepaid, both on Ufone and Mobilink. I'm sure it's the same with the rest of them. They value their post paid customers way more, therefore, they provide better service.


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

i agree with mastahriz






telenor is very expensive if u want to use edge/gprs on ur phone and u don get unlimited access for a fixed amount


----------

